# Surefire M6 Guardian - 18650 adapters?



## Signalcorpsoperator (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi there everyone, 

Just curious to see, does anyone out there know if adapters can still be located for the old M6 Guardian, to use the 18650 Li-Ion rechargeable batteries?

I have a chance to pick up one of these from a work colleague, however I'd like to see what options are available for using a rechargeable power source, going through 6 of the little 123 batteries at a time would add up really fast!

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## scout24 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello and welcome! IIRC, member "altermann" has 2x18650 adapters available. Fivemega may as well. MN-15 and MN-20 bulbs work nicely with 2x18650's.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 26, 2018)

I have both of the adapters he makes. I think he made both, lol...

Good stuff, Nothing like Incan goodness and recharging!


----------



## fivemega (Oct 26, 2018)

Signalcorpsoperator said:


> Just curious to see, does anyone out there know if adapters can still be located for the old M6 Guardian, to use the 18650 Li-Ion rechargeable batteries?



*Currently, 3x16650 adapters are available to use with 11.1 volt lamps.
Also possible to use 2x26500 Megalennium bodies or 2x26650 M bodies for 7.4 volt applications.*


----------



## Signalcorpsoperator (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there everybody, 

Sounds good on the adapters, thank you!

I did a little reading up on the 16650, and it appears that it's a pretty common and well-liked battery option, it appears that it is rated at 3.7 volts, so just above 4 or so fully charged. 

Would it be possible to use some of the different MN-series bulbs in-conjunction with the 3-16650 adapter, or would you recommend that I acquire one of the Lumens Factory incandescent modules instead? 

Thank you for the replies, I appreciate it!

Regards,
Tom


----------



## fivemega (Oct 31, 2018)

Signalcorpsoperator said:


> Would it be possible to use some of the different MN-series bulbs in-conjunction with the 3-16650 adapter, or would you recommend that I acquire one of the Lumens Factory incandescent modules instead?


*Using bi-pin adapters with WA1318 or WA1331 bulb is more economical in long term.

You can also use 1000 Lumens bulb or 700 lumens bulb.*


----------



## id30209 (Nov 3, 2018)

I have Fivemega 3x16650 adapter running 1331 bulb and all i can say it’s one of the brightest setup for M6 i’ve seen so far. Much recomended.


----------



## seraniz (Jan 15, 2019)

Signalcorpsoperator said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> Just curious to see, does anyone out there know if adapters can still be located for the old M6 Guardian, to use the 18650 Li-Ion rechargeable batteries?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome! IIRC, member "altermann" has 2x18650 adapters available. Fivemega may as well. MN-15 and MN-20 bulbs work nicely with 2x18650's.​


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2019)

seraniz said:


> Hello and welcome! IIRC, member "altermann" has 2x18650 adapters available. Fivemega may as well. MN-15 and MN-20 bulbs work nicely with 2x18650's.​


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2019)

I just approved and then banned a "new member" who chose to quote me as part of his spam... Nice.

Verbatim, my response in post #2, above.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2019)

Who's Virgil.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2019)

Virgil? Who's on first??? 😁


----------



## ampdude (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice. I would like to get one. I'm kinda old school these days and use primaries, since it's mostly a special use light for me. The M6 that is. I scared the crap out of the thugs I aimed it at though with the HOLA awhile back.  A rechargeable option would be nice though.


----------



## jellydonut (Feb 2, 2019)

Maybe things have changed in the past few years but when I bought my M6 and I was setting it up there were so many options for battery carriers you could get lost in them.

I'm sure if you throw up a WTB someone can offer you one of the old 18650 carriers, I'm sure someone has a spare. I'm keeping mine..


----------



## usdiver (Feb 2, 2019)

jellydonut said:


> Maybe things have changed in the past few years but when I bought my M6 and I was setting it up there were so many options for battery carriers you could get lost in them.
> 
> I'm sure if you throw up a WTB someone can offer you one of the old 18650 carriers, I'm sure someone has a spare. I'm keeping mine..



Would you be able to get me a photo? I have 1 of these carriers and have asked for another but had no response so I may have to make one. I did see a MB20 with built in Sanyo batteries 18650 however doesn’t sound right


----------

